# Switzerland Named World’s Most Positive Country For 2015!



## dailypositive (Nov 1, 2015)

Switzerland Named World's Most Positive Country For 2015! Congratulation! 

Top 10 Daily Positive (D+) World's Most Positive Countries 2015 are

1. Switzerland 
2. Sweden 
3. China
4. England
5. Australia
6. Germany
7. United States of America
8. New Zealand
9. Singapore
10.Norway


A big congratulation also to the winners of the inaugural D+ Most Positive Regional Countries 2015

1. Africa: Nigeria
2. Asia: Bangladesh and India 
3. Europe: Finland
4. North America: Cuba
5. South America: Chile

Join us in wishing the winners and spread the positive news to your contacts. 

For further details on the winners visit Daily Positive (D+) website.


----------

